# Simba growing pics!



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

How cute is he? What a little heartbreaker. Nice pics! Love those baby pics.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a cutie! That face is to die for!!!! He's gunna be quite the looker.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Yipeeee! A "Simba growing" thread!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my!! His name is adorable, great to see tying training started! The earliar the better 

He sure is gonna be a looker!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Who is Simba's sire?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Such a cute boy


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

subbing


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Simba's sire is a race/running bred stallion who was broke to the track, then left unraced due to funds. His sire has sired proven get including AAA race horses, barrel, roping/ranch horses. His dam has a superior in barrel racing AQHA. Here is his pedigree: Check My Charisma Quarter Horse


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought I would include his dam's pedigree as well: Smart Queen Lena Quarter Horse


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, Simba is such a handsome boy! Love how sturdy he looks already. He is going to be a show stopper when he gets older.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He's looking great! What are the plans for him?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I was leaning towards keeping him since I fell in love as soon as I saw him, even though he had parts fillies don't have >.< I am not able to keep him now. My Mom is moving to San Antonio and I am going to have to stay here and fend for myself. Unfortunately, my budget will be too strict to keep him. I already have him listed at a couple sites and have had one person who is consistantly keeping up with him, so I hope he has a home. If anyone might be interested, feel free to pm me. =)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Bummer. Hope you find him a great home, he should make someone a nice horse!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Ditto, I hope I can find him a great home with someone who will put him to work and make his a nice horse. I wish I can place him with someone close by who will let me break him when its time. I'd love to!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

*Simba is 7 weeks old!!*

Hey guys, Simba is now 7 weeks old! It is amazing how time flies when you're having fun....or stressing about the future, lol. 

I traded my trailer and some cash for another trailer and had a blast teaching Simba to load. He has been loaded a couple times before, but I got him in with a push on the butt, so he wasn't taught and didn't really want to go in, but had to, lol. 

He now willingly gets in the trailer and even backs out like a good boy! Even if he backs out crooked :lol:

Anyways, I got some pics of him in the round pen with Mom, then in the trailer. I took the divider out while I was working with him, then put it back in to show how cute he is in there with Mom and drove a circle around the yard. Look closely in the pics of him in the trailer (the close ups.) He was snortly over his little "friend" and couldn't figure him out for a couple secs, lol.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I forgot to mention, Josie is looking ok, but thats about it. She has lost her nice shape and even though you can't see it, you can feel her backbone easily. Anyone have any tips on what to add to her feed that won't scour Simba? She is getting weight builder, mare plus, her feed, grass, and two flakes of alfalfa daily.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy Hindquarters! haha
If i was home right now id be hookin up my trailer to come get him! What a hunk


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol, thank you. =). I must say I love his butt. My mom always asks me "Why are there all these pics of their butts and not their faces?!?"


----------



## ernie5567 (Apr 5, 2012)

wow! Beautiful!! Great muscling already!! He's gonna be one strong boy!!!!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Whata donk! He most certainly has his momma's curves. He's going to be a very nice horse.

Have you thought about leasing him out? I mean when he's a bit older. Someone might like a 4-h halter baby to play with. It would be less stress for you and good for him if you found the right leasee. If I were you, I wouldn't let him go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's so cute!! Love all the new pics!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

The pic of him trotting makes him look like a cute little hunter under saddle horse! He has a nice point in his toe and neck down and arched, cute frame to him! He is so adorable! Love him!


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Hot dang I love him! Too bad there isn't a way you can keep him


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Trainer, he is one nice little boy. That was a smart cross to produce a very nice foal. You did good. I absolutely adore him and he'd be the perfect barrel horse for me.  If only I hadn't bred my mare...I would be putting a deposit on him and finding shipping to Michigan. ;-)


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you, you guys! I think he is a great boy. He shows so much natural athletic ability, he is amazing in my eyes.(My first foal, Kadie, wasn't near as athletic or quick on her feet) Even with his race bred sire, he can stop on a dime, turn around and leave change. He also is a natural about being on the correct lead and can do amazing flying lead changes, although sometimes leaves his back end behind before correcting, lol. It looks like it takes no effort at all! He is a sweety for sure. 

He is not going to look like a halter horse or anything, so I think leasing is out for right now. I did think about giving him away to a friend if someone wanted him with the stipulation that if they couldn't keep him, they needed to give him back. I even have a couple of friends who probably would take him, but I really want him to be someone's using horse who will take him out and ride him in whatever discipline he excels at. 

I was thinking he would be a nice barrel/roping horse for someone, but now I think he could also easily sort/team pen if he keeps up acting like a little reining bred baby. I certainly hope so! The thing I like most about his dam and now him is their trainability. I think Josie could have gone out and been anything someone trained her for, simply because if you asked, she'd do it. I don't think she has the forwards/uplifting movement of a dressage horse, but she'd sure get out there and try! 

Changing the subject, but the one thing Simba absolutely hates is the rain, lol. It stormed out here like crazy last evening, right as I was finishing up taking pics. He protests mightily and runs around Mom trying to get away from the rain like he does a water hose, lol. He just doesn't get why the water follows him faster than he can get away from it!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your situation....he is looking outstanding!!!! I love how he is built already, and what your doing with him is fantastic!!! Thats so awesome!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh My gosh, he is the horse of my dreams haha! I love Pallys with some chrome. OHMIGOSH!!


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

He does have a nice hiney on him LoL. ! I cant wait to see him as an adult!


----------



## kizzys mum (Jun 8, 2012)

OH WOW mega cutie.
u must be sooo proud of ur mare.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you, you guys! I am very proud of Josie, both for her being such a great mare and for what she has thrown. I can't wait to take more pics of him for you guys, hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

*Simba is 8 1/2 weeks old!!!*

Hey guys! I went out today and took some pics of Simba this afternoon. He is such a goofy boy and really had a lot of fun racing around Mom and being a terror, lol. She doesn't put up with his tactics for long and will put him in his place soon enough, lol. He is a good boy! I haven't messed with him much other than scratching him every day. He has discovered feed! Finally! He wasn't interested in feed at all, but would eat grass/alfalfa all day, so I am relieved I don't have a picky eater on my hands!!! He chows down with Mom now like he can't get enough. Anyways, he is 8 1/2 weeks old and had to share his pics from today, along with his dam. Enjoy!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Continued!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

and a couple more =)


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Love the last two face shots.. and the last photo in the first bunch. What a little princess :lol: 

So cute!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Well,he certainly isn't getting any uglier! lol


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol, thank you. I think he is going through his ugly phase, hair wise. His molting is driving me crazy, I can't wait until he sheds! I'm taking both Josie and Simba to my farrier later this week, so that'll be fun. It will be his first actual ride in a trailer since the day he was born. =)


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

how did simba's first trailer ride go? did he load right up? or did it take him a while to go on?

I love the pictures of simba. I like his name too.. (only bc my cats name is simba). what are your plans for the little guy?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

He loaded right up, but when I stopped for gas, he did look a bit anxious, lol. I took the divider out thinking that would be best, but his momma squished him up on one side for some reason, so next time, the divider will stay in. He had his first trim as well, although did NOT like the noise of the rasp on his feet, lol. He wiggled and squirmed since I've not been picking his feet up very much. He also saw another baby for the first time and was unbelievably interested in him. I wish they could have been introduced, but my farrier thought the mare might pitch a fit, so Simba could only look from afar, poor guy. Ill try and get some new pics soon!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

*Simba is 10 1/2 weeks!*

Simba is getting close to weaning age! He is the cutest little guy! I haven't been messing with the horses other than to feed and scratch them lately. He has someone interested in him as well, so pray everything works out and they decide to put a deposit down on him! Here are a couple pics from today. He is going through the fuglies w/ his hair, lol. 

I had to through in a pic of the girls, they have been really sweet and loving not being ridden, lol. I miss it, just wish it wasnt so hot!!!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

They grow up so fast


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Well guys, the verdict is in.......Simba has had a deposit placed on him and has a new home when he turns three months old!!! A police officer down in Houston bought him. He and his family fell in love with him and he was such a character, they can't wait to bring him home! I feel like crying, but he will have such a wonderful home!!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

That's great that you found a good home for him! That should help alleviate any stresses of money you've had, and I'm happy for you to have found a family who loves him! I could definitely see how it would be a really happy yet sad moment for you!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's so handsome!! Congrats on finding him a great home.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Well Sorry you have to part with him:-( He is certainly a real looker:wink: & love the way he gets under seems to really use himself just running around at play. I could have seen him as a nice barrel prospect with his running & working lines. His new owners should enjoy him very much!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't been able to update in a while, my dang pc has been on the fritz, so no pics til it gets out of the shop in a couple days, but they are of Simba when he was a couple days shy of 3 months old! He left almost 2 weeks ago to join his new family, where Im sure he will be a happy boy! Josie and I both went through a small mourning phase but she has completely settled in and although I am wistful(sp?) of what could have been, I know completely that he went to a fabulous home. Sooooo....... when I get my own pc back, I'll share the last pics I'll have of Simba for a while with you guys!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

How is Simba doing? Josie? You? :smile:


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Josie and I are doing well and I haven't heard from Simba's new family, so I am not completely sure how he is doing, although I am sure he is doing very well. Josie is almost completely dried up and is back to her usual self. I rode her once after Simba left and decided I was going to let her pick up a bit more weight before I started riding her, although now that she is looking a lot better, Im going to start riding her soon. Thank you for inquiring!


----------

